# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  شيف مــهــدوي مع أولى المُفآجأت في حواءِ الطاهية :: بـــريـــانـــي اللـــحـــم ::

## Dr.Mahdi

بسمِ اللهِ الرحمنِ الرحيم 

مدخل 

لِكُلِّ حواء شككت في قُدراتِ آدمَ المطبخية و لِكُلِّ حواء لا تُجيد إلا الحلى و المُقبلات  :wink:  


مِن مُعترك المطبخ أهدي لكم هذا الطبق و أتمنى أن ينال على إعجابِكُم 

 



:: المــقــاديــر :: 


خُضار مشكلة

3 حبات فليفلة حمراء و صفراء و خضراء يتِمُّ تقطيعُهُم بهذا الشكل

3 حبات بصل يتم تقطُيعُهُم على شكل أجنحة

لحم غنم مع العظم

حبتي بصل يتم تقصيعُها إلى أنصاف 

زبيب و صنوبر للزينة

حبتَي بطاطا يتم تقطيعُها إلى مُكعبات

ورشستر سوس ..أو زيت الصويا

صفار الزعفران لإضافة اللون
 

بهارات + ملح 


^الطريقة ^ 



:: الــحــشــوة :: 

نقوم بقلي البطاطا أولاً

ثم نقوم بقلي الفليفلة

نقوم بإضافة الخُضار المُشكلة إلى الفليفلة

نُحمّر البصل لوحده حتى يُصبِح بهذا اللون

نُضيف البطاطا و البصل إلى الخليط السابِق لِتُصبح الحشوة بشكلِها النهائي مع إضافة القليل من الفلفل الأسود
 




:: الــلــحــم :: 

نضعُ البهارات مع اللحم بهذا الشكل في القِدر 

 

ثُم نقوم بإضافة البصل المُقطّع و سلقِهِما بالماء 


بعد السَلق , نقوم بتصفية الماء و فرز اللحم لِوحدِه و وصعِه في الصينية تمهيداً لإدخالِها الفُرن 

 

نقوم بعد ذلِك بوضع زيت الصويا على اللحم و نقوم بتحميره داخلَ الفُرن ليظهرَ لنا بهذا الشكل

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

في الأثناء , نغسِل الرُز و نطبخهُ مع ماء و نضعه معه قِطعةَ زُبدة و مِلح 

 

بعد طبخ الرز نقومُ بِشخلِه 

 

نُعيد الرز مرةَ أُخرى و نقوم بوضع طبقات , طبقة رز فوقها طبقة من الحشوة و هكذا .. 

 

بعد النهاية من وضع الطبقات نضعُ بعضاً من صفار الزعفران في الطبقة العُليا لتأخذَ هذا اللون 

 

نقومُ بقلي الزبيب مع الصنوبر حتى يحمّر 

 

الشكل النهائي للرز يكون بهذِهِ الكيفية  

 

زوووم لعيونكم 

 

صورة توضّح كيفية ترتيب الطبقات 

 

وضع الرز في طبق التقديم 

 

الطبق في شكِلِهِ النهائي 

 

زوووم مرة أُخرى 

 


و بالهناء و العافية
 :amuse:  

كانَ معكم من مطبخ شقة جارود الحبيبة في الأردن / مهدوي

----------


## نُون

:nuts: 




يعني بتقنعني أنك أنت اللي طابخ و نافخ هذا كلهـ  :huuh: <<< اهئ اهئ تحطيم للإناث اللاتي لا يُجدن الطبخ .. احم احم  :noworry: 



طعمهـ مش حلووو ، كح كح مااالح  :sila:  <<< من الحرررة ..  :evil: 



امممم , طعمهـ لذيذ  :icon30:  << من الشلخ ما ذاقتهـ ، هع ..  :bleh: 





واااااااو ..  
دكتور , شيف , شاعر <<< يا ساتر ..  :amuse: 





بالتوفيق ،  :amazed:

----------


## أُخرىْ

لااااااااااه..وليش مااصدق
أصدق ونص بعد
حركات,, :wink: 
الصراحه أنا لاأشكك في قدرات آدم آبداً
قبل كم سنه..تنومت الوالده وكان الغداء من نصيب إخوتي الطباخين,,
<< إحنا البنات بسس ناكل,,ونغسل الصحون .....ونساعد في التجهيز
,,والحين لما سافروا اخواني,,نتبهدل والغداء يتكنسل اذا امي ماتواجدت في البيت,, :embarrest:   < < فضحت المستور

مع أني..لاأتناول اللحم بس شهيتني والله
عليك بألف عافيه,,
والله يعطيك العافيه..وبالتوفيق
ونستنى باقي وصفاتك ياشيف  :cool:

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحب ..~!*
*أول وجود لي بهذآ المكآن ..~!*
*طررح مرره رووعهـ ..* 
*وعآآد بنص هالليل جعت هع*
*يعطيك ربي الف عـآفيه أخووي*
*كبريآء*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

مرحبتين 
أكثر شيء لفت أنتباهي التصوير 
تصوير رائع والطبخة رائعة ومشهية
والا مايعرف يتعلم 
مشكور على الطرح الاكثر من رائع
وعلى أبداعك الجميل
ربي يعطيك العافية
موفق لكل خير

----------


## فرح

حـــــــــــــركاااات 
شيف ،،دكتووور ،،مـــــــــهــدي 
الشكل جناااااااان ورهيييييب 
وصفه كتيييييير رووووعه ،،عليكم بالعااافيه 
وبجد وهذا عتراااف الشبااااب وقت الازمااات 
عليهم حركااااات جناااااان ،،،بس هااا موداااائما :wink:  هههههه :wacko:  لايجيك كف 
تسلم يدينك خيي ويعطيك العااافيه 
وعدمنا هالحركاات قصدها روووعة جديداكلاتك الطيبه
دمت ودااام ابدااااعك اجمل التحايااا

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
هههههههههه الله يهني اللي بتاخذكم,... << خوووش دعاء 


الحمدلله شاطره في هالشغلات
بس الحلويات كسلانه.. اتحفنا بالحلويات حق اغار وانقهر  
تسلم الأيادي
وعلى هيك ما ينخاف عليكم في الغربه
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## جـــــــــوري

امممممممممممم 
ماشاء الله فنان 
شغل على الاصول 
والريحه وصلت لعندي..
عليكم باالف عاافيه ..
وتسلم الايادي..
تحيااااتي...

----------


## hope

*اني مو من الي اشك او اقلل من قدرة آدم في*
* الطبخ ولآعاد بعد هالموضوع .. ^_^*

*ثانياً هذي اهانهـ* 
*الحين تطلع اكلآتنا ولآ شي تحت الي تسويهـ* 
*وموآضيعنا في القسم باضيع ..* 
*ههههه*

*بصرآحهـ* 
*مبدع يآ دكتور مهدي ,,*
*عيني عليك بارده* 
*اللهـ يحرسكـ يارب*

*عليكم بالعآفييييهـ ,,* 
*وتسلم الأيادي*

*تحياتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعيني على الحركاااات الحلووه
امممممممممممم 
بصراحه ولاااا احلى من هيك

بجد صار نفسي فيه
ماشاءالله عليك اخوي فنان بقوووه

يسلموو على هيك طبق

موفق لكل خير وصلاح
لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك
دمت بود

----------


## همس الصمت

وااااااااااااااو
شو هالحركات 
الشكل مغري ومشهي
الله يسلم الديات يارب
ويارب نشوف دطبخات هيك كمان وكمان 
ونتحسر عليها كمان وكمان
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياسلام شكله يشهي ولذيذ
عفر صار خاطري اكله
يعطيك العافيه ع الطباخ الشهي 
وعلى اللي اكله بالعافيه

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد 
 :nuts:  :nuts:  :nuts: 
ما شاء الله 

مو قادره اصدق كل هالابداع من ادم !!! :blink: 

طبق رهيييييييب حدهـ  :kaseh: 
شكله عذاب >>>خاطرها تذووووقه :cool: 
 سال اللعاب ..يشهي بقووووووووووهـ 

تسلم ايدك 
وعليك بالف عافيه 
موفق ,, وعسااااااااك على القوه

----------


## شوق المحبة

مـ س ـاااء الـ خ ـير ..


ماش ـاء الله تبارك الرح ـمن ..


الـ ص ـراااحه إبدااااع وشئ الواح ـد يفتـ خ ـر فيه ..


أبداً مو غ ـررريب منكم .. ثلاثة آرباع مبدع ـين الـ ش ـيفات إلا بالـ ع ـالم هم من آدم نفـ س ـه ..


س ـلمت يمناااك خ ـيي ،، وع ـطاااك ربي الـ ع ـااافيه ..


لا ع ـدمنا ج ـديد وص ـفاتكم الـ ش ـهيه ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

:amuse: 



> يعني بتقنعني أنك أنت اللي طابخ و نافخ هذا كلهـ <<< اهئ اهئ تحطيم للإناث اللاتي لا يُجدن الطبخ .. احم احم  
> 
> 
> طعمهـ مش حلووو ، كح كح مااالح  <<< من الحرررة ..  
> 
> 
> امممم , طعمهـ لذيذ  << من الشلخ ما ذاقتهـ ، هع ..  
> 
> 
> ...



 
 :toung: 


يقولون الحاجة أُمُّ الإختِراع 


و مِصر أم الدُنيا

و الغربة أُم الطبخ  :wink: 

شُكراً لِمروركِ الرائع براءة
 




> لااااااااااه..وليش مااصدق
> أصدق ونص بعد
> حركات,,
> الصراحه أنا لاأشكك في قدرات آدم آبداً
> قبل كم سنه..تنومت الوالده وكان الغداء من نصيب إخوتي الطباخين,,
> << إحنا البنات بسس ناكل,,ونغسل الصحون .....ونساعد في التجهيز
> ,,والحين لما سافروا اخواني,,نتبهدل والغداء يتكنسل اذا امي ماتواجدت في البيت,, < < فضحت المستور
> 
> مع أني..لاأتناول اللحم بس شهيتني والله
> ...



أُخرى

إعترافٌ مِن حواء يُدوّنُ على صفحاتِ التاريخ  :bigsmile: 
شُكراً لكِ و لِتشجيِعِك للشيف آدم
دُمتِ بِود 





> *مرآحب ..~!*
> 
> *أول وجود لي بهذآ المكآن ..~!*
> *طررح مرره رووعهـ ..* 
> *وعآآد بنص هالليل جعت هع*
> *يعطيك ربي الف عـآفيه أخووي*
> 
> *كبريآء*







الله يعافيكِ كبرياء .. شاكراً لكِ مروركِ المُميز


 :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> مرحبتين 
> 
> أكثر شيء لفت أنتباهي التصوير 
> تصوير رائع والطبخة رائعة ومشهية
> والا مايعرف يتعلم 
> مشكور على الطرح الاكثر من رائع
> وعلى أبداعك الجميل
> ربي يعطيك العافية
> موفق لكل خير



 
مرحباً بِكِ شمعةَ الوادي
الطبخ تقريباً كان مُدته ساعتين و التصوير كان بالكامير و الإطارات ببرنامج الفريم ميكر
هذا بس لجل تعرف حواء قُدرات آدم المطبخية  :wink: 
شُكراُ لِمرورِك الرائع 





> حـــــــــــــركاااات 
> شيف ،،دكتووور ،،مـــــــــهــدي 
> الشكل جناااااااان ورهيييييب 
> وصفه كتيييييير رووووعه ،،عليكم بالعااافيه 
> وبجد وهذا عتراااف الشبااااب وقت الازمااات 
> عليهم حركااااات جناااااان ،،،بس هااا موداااائما هههههه لايجيك كف 
> تسلم يدينك خيي ويعطيك العااافيه 
> وعدمنا هالحركاات قصدها روووعة جديداكلاتك الطيبه
> دمت ودااام ابدااااعك اجمل التحايااا



 :toung: 

فرح .. هذا غيضٌ مِن فيض

في هوايات و شغلات ثانية بس كل شي في وقته حلو >>   :wacko: 

مرُورُكِ هُنا شرفٌ لي .. شُكراً لكِ 







> مرحبا
> 
> هههههههههه الله يهني اللي بتاخذكم,... << خوووش دعاء 
> 
> 
> الحمدلله شاطره في هالشغلات
> بس الحلويات كسلانه.. اتحفنا بالحلويات حق اغار وانقهر 
> تسلم الأيادي
> وعلى هيك ما ينخاف عليكم في الغربه
> ...






 :embarrest: 

الله يهنيكِ فيني و الله يهنيني فيك ..  :amuse: 
يعني تبغي تقنعيني ان انتي شاطرة في الطبخ  :huh: 
لازم تنزلي لنا طبخة عشان نتأكد و نتذوق طبخِك  :wink: 

بالنسبة للحلا عندي كيكة عملتها الأسبوع اللي فات لعيد ميلاد صاحبي
راح أنزلها في أقرب فرصة و إن شاء الله انها تعجبكم

 :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> امممممممممممم 
> ماشاء الله فنان 
> شغل على الاصول 
> والريحه وصلت لعندي..
> عليكم باالف عاافيه ..
> وتسلم الايادي..
> تحيااااتي...



 :bigsmile: 

الله يسلِمك و يعطيكِ العافية يا جوري  





> *اني مو من الي اشك او اقلل من قدرة آدم في*
> *الطبخ ولآعاد بعد هالموضوع .. ^_^* 
> *ثانياً هذي اهانهـ* 
> *الحين تطلع اكلآتنا ولآ شي تحت الي تسويهـ* 
> *وموآضيعنا في القسم باضيع ..* 
> *ههههه* 
> *بصرآحهـ* 
> *مبدع يآ دكتور مهدي ,,*
> *عيني عليك بارده* 
> ...



حواء ملِكة و المطبخ مملكتُها
و هذا الموضوع كان فقط لإزالة الظُلم عن آدم  :amuse:  بعد إحتكار حواء للمطبخ للآف السنين  :toung: 
شُكراُ لمروركِ hope





> ياعيني على الحركاااات الحلووه
> امممممممممممم 
> بصراحه ولاااا احلى من هيك
> 
> بجد صار نفسي فيه
> ماشاءالله عليك اخوي فنان بقوووه
> 
> يسلموو على هيك طبق
> 
> ...



الله يسلمك خيتي و مشكوورة ع المرور الرائع

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> وااااااااااااااو
> 
> شو هالحركات 
> الشكل مغري ومشهي
> الله يسلم الديات يارب
> ويارب نشوف دطبخات هيك كمان وكمان 
> ونتحسر عليها كمان وكمان
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
> بالتوفيق يارب ..



مرحبا همس
إن شاء الله كل ما صارت عندنا فرصة نزلنا لكم طبق .. لجل لا تقولو آدم همه بطنه  :amuse:  




> ياسلام شكله يشهي ولذيذ
> عفر صار خاطري اكله
> يعطيك العافيه ع الطباخ الشهي 
> وعلى اللي اكله بالعافيه



 :amuse:  
اي يقولو لذيذة .. و يا الله طبقي الطبخة .. عندِك الخطوات و كل شيء .. بالتوفيق يا النظرة البريئة 





> اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> 
> ما شاء الله  
> مو قادره اصدق كل هالابداع من ادم !!! 
> طبق رهيييييييب حدهـ 
> شكله عذاب >>>خاطرها تذووووقه
> سال اللعاب ..يشهي بقووووووووووهـ  
> تسلم ايدك 
> ...



الله يسلمِك وردة و مشكوورة ع المرور الرائع  :amuse: 





> مـ س ـاااء الـ خ ـير ..
> 
> 
> ماش ـاء الله تبارك الرح ـمن .. 
> 
> الـ ص ـراااحه إبدااااع وشئ الواح ـد يفتـ خ ـر فيه .. 
> 
> أبداً مو غ ـررريب منكم .. ثلاثة آرباع مبدع ـين الـ ش ـيفات إلا بالـ ع ـالم هم من آدم نفـ س ـه .. 
> 
> ...





الله يسلمِك خيتي و عليكم بالعافية  :amuse:

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.



مرحبآ :)

مآشآء الله والله شيف مهدي حركآآت  :shiny:  ..

آبدعت بآلبريآآني  :shiny:  ..

إذآ عرفت الطبخ عدلت آتحدآك بطبخه لكن بسيطه مو بريآني  :lol:  ..

عليكم بآآلف عآآفيه ..

وتسلم ع الطرح ،

ربي يعطيك آلف عآآفيه ،

مآآنحرم جديدك ،

وكل فتره ننتظر منك طبخه  :blink:  ..

تحيآآتي

تحيآ

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> .
> . 
> 
> 
> مرحبآ :) 
> مآشآء الله والله شيف مهدي حركآآت  .. 
> آبدعت بآلبريآآني  .. 
> إذآ عرفت الطبخ عدلت آتحدآك بطبخه لكن بسيطه مو بريآني  .. 
> عليكم بآآلف عآآفيه .. 
> ...



أهلاً ملامه كيوت

بإنتظار التحدي >> و الطبخه بيض مسلوق  :wink: 

شُكراً لمروركِ الرائع

----------


## واحد فاضي

واو 

حركتات منكم 

واثق في قدرات آدم 

أكييييييييييييييد 

الله يرحم أيام الرحلات ...راس أبو علي :wink: 

تسلم الديات خيي مهدوي 

فمان الكريم

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> واو 
> 
> حركتات منكم  
> واثق في قدرات آدم  
> أكييييييييييييييد  
> الله يرحم أيام الرحلات ...راس أبو علي 
> تسلم الديات خيي مهدوي  
> 
> فمان الكريم



 
واحد فاضي لا يكون أنت تخيم جنبنا بس  :wink: 

تسلم ع المرور خيي  :amuse:

----------


## looovely

* يااااا للهووووووول*
*شكله مُغرررررررري* 
*لو سمح ــت مافي تووووصيل طلبات صحن رز بدون لحم*
* ماشاء الله ابـــدعـت*
* شفت الرز وحسيت أن قدراتي صارت صفررر*
* يعطيك العافيه عـ الطبخ الرررررهيييييييييييب*
* والله إن الغربه تعلم..بس أني عفر ماتعلمت هههههههه*
* يسلمووووو خيوووو..وهـ اليوم وكل يوم انشوفك في المطبخ* 
*تح ــيـآآآآآآآتوووووووو*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو*
*شو ها الحركات*
*جد جوعتني وين صحني*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي على هيك برياني*
*ربي ما يحرمني من روعة جديدك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*ماشاااء الله*
*شو هالطبق الرووووووووووعه*
*اني احبه موووووووت هالبرياني*
*وابد مااشك بقدرات ادم لان اخوي فن في الطبخ*
*ربي يسلم الاياااااااادي دكتر مهدي*
*والله يعطيك الف عااافيه*
*ودووم بانتظااار جديدك*
*دمتــ بخير*

----------


## Habit Roman

وووووووووووه  بس

وش ذا  :weird:  :weird:  لا بصراحة ماني مصدقة الظاهر الغربة تعلم إلي مايتعلم

أنا ماعرف اسوي كذا بصراحة أبدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع

تسلم ايدك أخوي

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_ما شاء الله_ 
_حركااااااااااااااات غير شكل أخوي / الدكتور _ 
_رووووووووعه والريحه وصلت للقطيف_ 
_للتحسير يعني_
_عليكم بألف عافيه_ 
_موفقين لكل خير_
_مودتي_



_أمنيـــات_

----------


## دانة الشوق

وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآو


ماشاء الله عليك يادكتور طلعت طاهي رائع 


عليك وعلى اللي اكلوا الطبخه ألف عآآآفية 


وننتظر جديد مطبخك بكل شغف 



دمت ودام عطائك المميز

----------


## صدفة البحر

*ياااااااه يجنن اليمي يمي ؛؛*
*بـجد عذااااااااااب >> ماشاء الله*
*تفو تفو عليك من الحسد* 
*قدرات آدم صارت كشخة*
*ولازم يتعلم عشان الازمات  مو بس في الغربة* 
*ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافية ياشيف ..*
*عليكم بالعافية* 
*مودتـي ’’*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

واااااو شي حلو الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي  على البرياني 

دمت بكل الود

----------


## حلم الورد

يسلموا شيف دكتور مهدي 
شيئ راااااااااااائع

----------


## عذبة

ماتوقعته جي سهل هالقد 

أحس بالخجل لاني مااعرف اسوي اطباق جي 

بس ان شاء الله نطبق 


يسلمو شيفنا 

كل الود 

عذبة

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
ماااشااااء الله علييييك أخووووي
ننتظر طبخاتك يا شيف دكتور  مهدوي
بس من جد والله الرجااال عليهم نفس في الاكل مو طبيعي 
جونااااااااااااااااااان ماشاااء الله
يعطيك ألف عااافية أخووووووووووي

----------

